
Liquid 3D printing: Berkeley Lab scientists create all-liquid 3D structures - algorythm
http://www.3ders.org/articles/20180327-liquid-3d-printing-berkeley-lab-scientists-create-complex-all-liquid-3d-structures-from-water-and-oil.html
======
adambowles
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16685264](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16685264)

~~~
algorythm
doh! guess I didn't search well enough. sorry!

